# Sauger for cut bait?



## petewv (May 4, 2010)

when you are fishing and catch a small Sauger, can you cut a small pc. off the fish and put it on a jig or is it against the law in Ohio?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Against the law fer sure. No game fish to be used for bait


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I thought in Ohio if you legally caught it and there is no size restriction for posession of that sized fish, that its your to use as you wish?? In other words, if you catch a 8" crappie at Cowan lake where thats a legal to keep fish, but then take it to Ceasers Creek where there is a 9" limit then NO you can not do that. 

We ( the catfish guys) use Crappies, White bass and even LM Bass all the time for catfish, 

Salmonid


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Salmonid said:


> I thought in Ohio if you legally caught it and there is no size restriction for posession of that sized fish, that its your to use as you wish?? In other words, if you catch a 8" crappie at Cowan lake where thats a legal to keep fish, but then take it to Ceasers Creek where there is a 9" limit then NO you can not do that.
> 
> We ( the catfish guys) use Crappies, White bass and even LM Bass all the time for catfish,
> 
> Salmonid


Mark, I think there is a size limit on sauger and I'm pretty sure you can't use game fish. I'll check. Tom


----------



## BigFishHunter (Dec 14, 2011)

No size limit on sauger but here is the link for bait information. 
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Default.aspx?tabid=18644


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

BigFishHunter said:


> No size limit on sauger but here is the link for bait information.
> http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Default.aspx?tabid=18644


It says such as bluegill But I can't see catching a brown trout out of the mad and cutting it up for bait. I have a call in to Trent Weaver.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Just got off the phone w/ DNR as long as you use it in the body of water you caught it in and it's of size you can cut it up and use it for bait. You can not use it in another body of water though. Wow Blows my mind. I can see bluegill and panfish but its hard to think about bass, sauger . etc Tom


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Just got off the phone w/ DNR as long as you use it in the body of water you caught it in and it's of size you can cut it up and use it for bait. You can not use it in another body of water though. Wow Blows my mind. I can see bluegill and panfish but its hard to think about bass, sauger . etc Tom


AHH Yes,,, But is it (that cut-up sauger) part of your daily creel limit?
Surely you can't cut up #11 and use IT for bait?
Many-Many times we use our filleted out carcusses for catfishing,,, all species work.


----------



## kyjake (Nov 21, 2007)

When cleaning sauger I cut a strip from the white belly about 1/2" wide and use it to tip jigs instead of minnows or twister tails.There is too many shad and skipjack in the river to kill sauger for bait


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Don't forget that KY law may apply as well.

From KYFW site: "Regardless of size or how obtained, it is illegal to use any sport fish for bait (except redear sunfish less than 6 inches long)." Sauger is considered a sport fish.

I you're in a boat, have a KY license, you have to follow KY law or if you have an Ohio license and are fishing on the KY bank, you follow KY law.

I would think if you are using scraps, like sauger belly you'd be fine, but if you were catching sport fish intentionally to use as bait, then you'd be illegal.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

jastew said:


> Don't forget that KY law may apply as well.
> 
> From KYFW site: "Regardless of size or how obtained, it is illegal to use any sport fish for bait (except redear sunfish less than 6 inches long)." Sauger is considered a sport fish.
> 
> ...


And the plot thickens.....


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> And the plot thickens.....


Yep,,, Clear-as-mud
THANKS jastew
We do most of our 'bottom'/ cat cut-bait fishing off the Ohio & Pa banks. Beaver/ Yellow River & Creeks. I'll keep what you posted in mind.


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I read thru the regulations and if I understand correctly when I go catch creek chubs from my local creek and cut them up and use them for catfish bait at Hoover, it is illegal?


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

kyjake said:


> When cleaning sauger I cut a strip from the white belly about 1/2" wide and use it to tip jigs instead of minnows or twister tails.There is too many shad and skipjack in the river to kill sauger for bait


^^^ This here works really well in the winter for sauger and walleye. There is a guy who fishes Pike Island frequently that does this and catches very well. The belly last longer then a minnow and has better scent then a twister. Kinda like adding a pork trailer to a jig.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

timmyv said:


> I read thru the regulations and if I understand correctly when I go catch creek chubs from my local creek and cut them up and use them for catfish bait at Hoover, it is illegal?


According to the dnr yes


----------

